# Hi!!



## bobby09 (Oct 15, 2016)

Hello!! I'm new to this site. I have been looking around this site and thought of joining here to be a part of all discussions and also to make great friendship.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Hi bobby,

Welcome to TAM!


----------



## jasmine31 (Jul 12, 2016)

Hi! Welcome bobby09. Happy holidays to you and your family.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Jasmine,

Isn't it a little early for "happy holidays"?


----------

